# Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Die Abgabewoche nähert sich mit riesigen Schritten. Trotz Unterbrechungen im Schreibfluss wie der Besuch von Caseking-Mitarbeiten und den täglichen Videodrehs für unsere Webseite konnte Organisationstalent Marco vom großen Finale schon eine Fülle von Seiten der kommenden PCGH 01/2014 als erledigt abhaken.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sehr nette Sache, das erfreut des Lesers Herz 
Es ist immer schön so nette Einblicke in die Redaktion zu bekommen, weiter so


----------



## EricCartman84 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Was Raffs vollen Schreibtisch angeht, ich würde meinen zum auslagern anbieten


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> ...mini-pc von zotac...


ist das nicht von asrock? 

@ eric: ich auch!


----------



## Airboume (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

"Tom wartet auf den *Lauch *einer Konsole"

Sorry, aber ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Dabei ist Tom alles Andere als ein Vegetarier ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

ich würde gern mal 10 minuten mit einem einkaufswagen durch gehen, und alles was ich in den 10min rauf pack gehört mir


----------



## SwissTiger (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Für die Grafikkarten hat es ein schönes Plätzchen bei mir


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Raff ist dann mal schnell ins Gebiet der Zwerge marschiert und konnte unserem Pixelschubser ein paar lustige "Sautis", äh kleine WoW-Charaktere zeigen und Screenshots anfertigen.


Das hab ich gesehen, Stö!


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das hab ich gesehen, Stö!


 
Dein Andenken wird eben in Ehren gehalten, gibt das nicht ein warmes Gefühl?


----------



## butter_milch (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mei, ihr habts gut


----------



## XD-User (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mein Lieblingsartikel der Woche 

Bild 1: Raff der Junky 
Bild 2: A B oder C Waffen ?
Bild 3: Ey Loske, da is nen Pixxelfehler
Bild 4: Too much GPU´s to less Pr0n... da helfen auch die oftmals halbnackten Weiblichkeiten nicht auf den Verpackungen 
Bild 7: Burn it with fire... also die games und nicht Herrn Dr Waadt.

Wieder eine gute Woche  weiter so Jungs.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Puh...das Pixelschubser Testeqipment...sieht schon nach arbeit (für die karten   ) aus...


----------



## Amigo (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wenn in diesem riesigen Kasten den die 2 CK-Mitarbeiter tragen keine Energys versteckt sind, aber ein Herr aus England sie begleitet und ich mir das GC-Video von CK nochmal anschaue... 
Da sind Hanteln drin?  Aber die 2 lächeln, hmm, dann sind die Energys wohl richtig gut! 
Ne Spaß, aber ich hab ne Vorahnung... und es gab schon eine News dazu, wenn ich nicht irre...


----------



## GxGamer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Der Mini-PC ist von Asrock, nicht Zotac. *hust*


----------



## black977 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

ich wart ja darauf das die pcgh wirtschaftlich wird und Raff am Ende des Jahres nen Graka verkauf macht


----------



## PCGH_Tom (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raff im Glück, eine geheimnisvoller Kasten von Caseking und ein besonders netter Lesergruß - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Der Mini-PC ist von Asrock, nicht Zotac. *hust*


 

*ähem*ja, das ist wohl richtig.


----------

